# NDA gefallen



## Kranak90 (18. August 2008)

Darauf haben wir alle gewartet:

http://forum1.onlinewelten.com/redirector....ordpress.com%2F

Ab Morgen heißt es Bilder und Videos ins Netz stellen bis der Arzt kommt! Und natürlich werden auch die Betatester viel zu erzählen haben, sowohl positives als auch negatives.

Edit: Threadname an den heutigen Tag angepasst.


----------



## Bluescreen07 (18. August 2008)

Nicht zu früh freuen, da steht das er das erwartet, das ist noch nicht sicher!


----------



## Havamal (18. August 2008)

Folks,

I'm going to be posting a lot over the next few days but here's a quick update/explanation of where things stand now:

1) As to the type of Open Beta that we are having, I've said for over three years that our Open Beta is not going to be a "Everybody come into the pool, the water's fine!" type of Open Beta. We have never been interested in just having hundreds of thousands of people beat against our servers just so a few thousand can get in. I'm not familiar with any MMORPG company offering an OB where they can support everyone who wants in to the OB. OBs are usually limited in the number of servers/amount of bandwidth that is available for the OB players. If you offer an OB with an almost unlimited number of keys (or keys that vastly outnumber server capacity), you're either really using to stress test your login process or doing it solely as a PR move. I'd rather have an OB where we know the size of the potential player pool and have enough servers and bandwidth so people can actually get into our OB.

2) As to the length of the OB, we have never said that it was going to be a month nor have we ever hinted at it that. The vast majority of OBs run by MMORPG companies have not lasted a month. Is a week too short? I wish we could have made it longer (maybe 2 weeks) but the timing just didn't work out. OB is the last hurdle before the game goes LIVE and with the added Preview Weekend, we lost a few days that might have been able to go into the OB. So, for those that pre-ordered the game, the added Preview Weekend gives you some extra time before the OB. For those that haven't pre-ordered the game and are upset that the OB isn't long enough of a time to tell if you like the game, then I'll say the same thing I've also said for years, then wait a few days or a week, etc. until after the game launches and decide then. Frankly, once the NDA lifts and with the information storm that will follow its release, I can't imagine that players won't have enough time and information to make an informed buying decision.

3) As to the lifting of the NDA and the start of Open Beta, I've been very clear on the fact that the two things are not related at all.

4) As to the NDA, we expect to lift it tomorrow morning. I was hoping it was going to be today but I wanted to wait till I got the beta reports from the weekend and we just didn't have enough time to get everything coordinated with our partners in order for the press release to go out today. This is not the fault of GOA at all, we just had a lot of data to go through and by the time we did that, it would have been too late to put out the release today. As to the three issues that were holding up the release, I'll be discussing them tomorrow. While I wish that we could have lifted the NDA a couple of weeks ago, I'll explain why tomorrow. Given how many MMOs/games don't lift the NDA until launch (or just before or in some cases, never), our lifting it more than 4 weeks (only slightly but it's still 4+ weeks out), is more than sufficient for all the information about the game to hit the Internet.

5) As to the "Why am I downloading the client weeks in advance" stuff, well, it's because we wanted to avoid the situation where we tell people that OB is starting in a week and then people couldn't get the client in time. If we had done that, there would have been lots and lots of posts saying "Epic Fail Mythic, I couldn't get the client in time for your OB!!!!' if things went wrong. By allowing people to download the client early, everybody will have plenty of time to get the client. While I'm usually quite willing to admit when we make a mistake, letting people get the client early is not a mistake, it is simply another way to make it easier for people to get the client. Given the issues with the Torrent solution we used, anyone who says that we are wrong to let people download the client early is simply looking to bash us for no reason.

6) As to how people are going to get the client, as has been speculated, we have added FilePlanet to our file distribution methods. As promised, you do not have to be a FP subscriber to download the client. By retaining both our current methods and by adding FP, we are once again making it more convenient for players to get our game. Additionally, when the game goes LIVE, we will be using our own Mythic Patcher to download updates to the game just as we did with DAoC in addition to other possible methods.

So, that's the quick update for now.

Mark



Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## DeeeRoy (18. August 2008)

Abwarten, ob es wirklich so passiert. Ich glaube es erst, wenn "Sterntaler" was dazu sagt.

Würd mich natürlich sehr freuen, wenn die NDA endlich fällt...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baldoran (18. August 2008)

jear !
endlich ist es zeit !
die nda muss weg ! die nda muss weg ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (18. August 2008)

ich werde alles ausgraben was vorher verboten war und endlich wirds nicht mehr gelöscht!Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Eisenseele (18. August 2008)

also wenn da steht morgen, dann können wir mit einem fall wahrscheinlich am Mittwoch oder Donnerstag rechnen, sprich zur GC wenn der Trailer auch kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seuchenlordnurgle (18. August 2008)

Endlich fällt die NDA ist zwar nicht 100% sicher aber ich denkt positiv. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (18. August 2008)

ALso ich bin mir da fast 100%ig sicher, da wir auf der GC das vergnuegen haben werden das spiel zu spielen, vondaher, würd morgen sogar gut passen mit dem neuem trailer usw.

also ich bin mir da zu 99.9% sicher, das sie mrogen fällt!


----------



## Moronic (18. August 2008)

Ich denke auch die NDA fällt mit der GC.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. August 2008)

Endlich können wir auchmal auf die Infos derer zugreifen die in der Beta sind, garantiert bricht morgen hier im Froum die Hölle aus, weil jetzt die "WAR ist so scheiße" Fraktion hinter den Büschen hervorkommt und uns mit den Infos aus der Beta erschlagen will, 

nach dem Motto "Guckt was alles schlecht daran ist"

Wer wettet mit?


----------



## Urando (18. August 2008)

Wenn sie morgen fällt auf alle fälle, hoffentlich wird ausfürhlich ueber die klassen was ausgelassen, da über meine lieblingsklasse (zauberin) fast gar nichts exestiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (18. August 2008)

Ja endlich bin eh schon auf News entzug seid meine Betaleak Seite down ist*g*


----------



## Kranak90 (18. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Ja endlich bin eh schon auf News entzug seid meine Betaleak Seite down ist*g*



Da wurden wohl ein paar Newsdealer geschnappt *g*


----------



## Zaratres (18. August 2008)

Vamillion:Endlich können wir auchmal auf die Infos derer zugreifen die in der Beta sind, garantiert bricht morgen hier im Froum die Hölle aus, weil jetzt die "WAR ist so scheiße" Fraktion hinter den Büschen hervorkommt und uns mit den Infos aus der Beta erschlagen will,

nach dem Motto "Guckt was alles schlecht daran ist"

Wer wettet mit?

ich bin dabei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cerwyn (18. August 2008)

Ich wette auch mit da ich Beta tester bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (18. August 2008)

so happy fast als obs released werden würd


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Endlich können wir auchmal auf die Infos derer zugreifen die in der Beta sind, garantiert bricht morgen hier im Froum die Hölle aus, weil jetzt die "WAR ist so scheiße" Fraktion hinter den Büschen hervorkommt und uns mit den Infos aus der Beta erschlagen will,
> 
> nach dem Motto "Guckt was alles schlecht daran ist"
> 
> Wer wettet mit?



Ich! Ich! 50€ auf Rot!


----------



## Capsaicin (18. August 2008)

So dann läge es jetzt mal am buffed-Team eine W.A.R.-Betashow zu starten ,gell?


----------



## Razyl (18. August 2008)

Capsaicin schrieb:


> So dann läge es jetzt mal am buffed-Team eine W.A.R.-Betashow zu starten ,gell?


Wieso?Nur weil WoW Wotlk eine hat?


----------



## Noxiel (18. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Endlich können wir auchmal auf die Infos derer zugreifen die in der Beta sind, garantiert bricht morgen hier im Froum die Hölle aus, weil jetzt die "WAR ist so scheiße" Fraktion hinter den Büschen hervorkommt und uns mit den Infos aus der Beta erschlagen will,
> 
> nach dem Motto "Guckt was alles schlecht daran ist"
> 
> Wer wettet mit?



Da ich WoW an den Nagel gehängt habe und mich deswegen ein bisschen häufiger hier umsehe werde, bin ich bereit Wetten anzunehmen, dass es nicht derart schlimm werden wird.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (18. August 2008)

ein hoch auf noxiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terrorsatan (18. August 2008)

Jo 

Die Mauer muss weg die Mauer muss weg... ähh  falsche Zeit

Die NDA muss weg   die NDA muss weg   xD

Noxiel gute entscheidung   ^^


----------



## Havamal (18. August 2008)

ich hoffe jemand macht wie der wow beta nen live stream auf mogulus


----------



## DeeeRoy (18. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Da ich WoW an den Nagel gehängt habe und mich deswegen ein bisschen häufiger hier umsehe werde, bin ich bereit Wetten anzunehmen, dass es nicht derart schlimm werden wird.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die Wette kannst du auch eingehen!

Ich freue mich schon darauf, die Gemeinschaft mit Bildern und Info`s über das Spiel zu "füttern"...

Jeder der Beta Tester soll seine Meinung abgeben dürfen, ohne niedergemacht zu werden, ob er gutes oder schlechtes zu berichten hat. Jeder ist ein Mensch, der seine eigenden Erfahrungen und Erlebnisse von dem Spiel gemacht hat. Es werden nur seine eigenden Eindrücke wiedergespiegelt werden und im endeffekt kann man (von den nicht Beta Spielern) ein Spiel nur beurteilen, wenn man es selber gespielt hat.

Lasst euch von den Information überfluten und genießt die Informationen, die kommen mögen...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Deee


----------



## Pymonte (18. August 2008)

dann muss gleich mal ein F.A.Q Thread her 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine wichtigste Frage ist: Verändern sich die Chars auch mit der Spielzeit (wie es versprochen wurde), also bekommt ein Mensch narben, ein Zwerg nen längeren Bart, ein ork wird größer usw?


----------



## Bluescreen07 (18. August 2008)

Pymonte schrieb:


> dann muss gleich mal ein F.A.Q Thread her
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein die verändern sich nicht - das ist aber schon länger bekannt


----------



## Sempai02 (18. August 2008)

> Endlich können wir auchmal auf die Infos derer zugreifen die in der Beta sind, garantiert bricht morgen hier im Froum die Hölle aus, weil jetzt die "WAR ist so scheiße" Fraktion hinter den Büschen hervorkommt und uns mit den Infos aus der Beta erschlagen will,
> 
> nach dem Motto "Guckt was alles schlecht daran ist"
> 
> Wer wettet mit?



Ich wette eher, dass ich als alter Warhammer-Spieler mir von Neulingen anhören darf, dass ich mit Contra-WAR-Argumenten ja ein Kacknoob bin, der sich als Miesmacher am neuen Heiligtum WAR verziehen soll. Und hoffentlich nehmen sich dann trotzdem einige die Kritik zu herzen und lassen sich nicht einfach von er AoC-ähnlichen Hyperei treiben.


----------



## Kriegsratte (18. August 2008)

Endlich ist es soweit








The WAR is coming!!!


----------



## Dannie (18. August 2008)

wenn dass nicht mal eine suuuuuuuuuuuuuuper news ist =)


----------



## Zenek (18. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ich wette eher, dass ich als alter Warhammer-Spieler mir von Neulingen anhören darf, dass ich mit Contra-WAR-Argumenten ja ein Kacknoob bin, der sich als Miesmacher am neuen Heiligtum WAR verziehen soll. Und hoffentlich nehmen sich dann trotzdem einige die Kritik zu herzen und lassen sich nicht einfach von er AoC-ähnlichen Hyperei treiben.



Es wird bestimmt irgendwelche Fanboys geben die sagen wollen WAR ist toll und es gibt nichts zu meckern aber es gibt ja 2 Sparten von Spielern.
Zum einen die Alt eingesessen wie du einer wahrscheinlich bist die dann alles ganz genau nehmen mit der Geschichte etc.
und andere wie ich die sich nie für das TT oder auch nen Buch oder so interessiert haben aber eben sich auf das Spiel freuen.
Da ich nun seit 2 Jahren dieses Game verfolge denke ich ist eine gewisse vorfreude immer da und dann übersieht man gerne kleine fehler.


----------



## Hocke (18. August 2008)

Gibts ja nicht. Wie geil!!!
Bis eben war ich noch sehr enttäuscht darüber, dass heute die NDA nicht fiel.
Jedoch macht mich diese News, dass es morgen erwartet wird, ziemlich happy =)
Wie schon geschrieben wurde "so als wäre es ein release!". Seltsam das man sich über sowas so freuen kann.
Wenn die NDA fällt kann man die Zeit wenigstens gut bis zum 18.09 überbrücken!!!!

YEEHAAA!!!


----------



## Havamal (18. August 2008)

Jop so wie ich ich interessier mich fürs MMO und freu mich das es auf ein so reichhaltiges Universum zugreifen kann aber ich kenn die Story nur grob und freu mich der Dinge die da kommen


----------



## Mirdoìl (18. August 2008)

Hurraaa^^ freu  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rednoez (18. August 2008)

Razyl schrieb:


> Wieso?Nur weil WoW Wotlk eine hat?



ähm,ja?


----------



## Ineluki-OA (18. August 2008)

Es wird Berichte aus der Beta geben.

http://www.buffed.de/news/6686/warhammer-o...-faellt-das-nda


----------



## Havamal (18. August 2008)

Ab 12:00:01 Uhr könnt ihr posten anfangen!


----------



## Shintuargar (18. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Ich wette eher, dass ich als alter Warhammer-Spieler mir von Neulingen anhören darf, dass ich mit Contra-WAR-Argumenten ja ein Kacknoob bin, der sich als Miesmacher am neuen Heiligtum WAR verziehen soll. Und hoffentlich nehmen sich dann trotzdem einige die Kritik zu herzen und lassen sich nicht einfach von er AoC-ähnlichen Hyperei treiben.



Japp, besonders den letzten Satz mit dem Hype kann ich nur unterschreiben. WAR wird gut, aber nicht der Überflieger den hier manche erwarten. Morgen dann mehr, wenn die NDA wirklich gefallen ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und keine Angst, ich werde positive als auch negative Aspekte beleuchten.


----------



## Havamal (18. August 2008)

Was für ein Build ist die Eu Beta gerade?


----------



## Rayon (18. August 2008)

NDA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yldrasson (18. August 2008)

Hatte LotRO eigentlich damals eine Art Betashow bekommen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



LG
Yldrasson


----------



## Bansai2006 (18. August 2008)

Ich Wünsche allen viel Spass  beim   Open / Closed   Beta  - Pre Order Start -  Headstart

Berufsbedingt werd ich ab Ende September mal hinterher humpeln


----------



## ElWimmero (18. August 2008)

hmmm wenn morgen die NDA fällt heißt das ab 00:01  dürfen jetz alle über alles schreiben?

oder gibts irgendwo ne festgelegte Zeit wann die NDA genau fällt???  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (18. August 2008)

Einfach auf die Offizielle Meldung warten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## JimJam (18. August 2008)

Naja hoffentlich fällt morgen dann wirklich mal die NDA. Es gab ja schon oft genug News, wo es hieße, dann und dann..und dann doch wieder nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber wenn es so sein sollte: Lasst uns Youtube sprengen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
MfG JimJam


----------



## Spectrales (18. August 2008)

Oh Mann..
Ich frag mich wie lange buffed down sein wird wenn die NDA fällt.

:X


----------



## Ineluki-OA (18. August 2008)

Hoffentlich gar nicht sonst könnte das kritisch für mich werden*g*.


----------



## Hocke (18. August 2008)

Ab 00:01 anfangen mit Posts oder Ähnlichem obwohl dort stand, dass ERWARTET wird das die NDA morgen fällt, wäre wohl sehr unumsichtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mal liebers abwarten.


Jo, das wäre sehr unangenehm, würde buffrd down gehen...


----------



## Patso (18. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Endlich können wir auchmal auf die Infos derer zugreifen die in der Beta sind, garantiert bricht morgen hier im Froum die Hölle aus, weil jetzt die "WAR ist so scheiße" Fraktion hinter den Büschen hervorkommt und uns mit den Infos aus der Beta erschlagen will,
> 
> nach dem Motto "Guckt was alles schlecht daran ist"
> 
> Wer wettet mit?




ich wett mit um lenn lolli k ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



man freu ich mich da werd ich euch den ganzen tag mit sinnfreien fragen belästigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. August 2008)

Sehr schön der zwischenstand ist 

3:1:1 (Es kommen Flamer: Es kommen keine Flamer: MOD)

Aber wir werden sehen ich bin halt ein notorischer Schwarzseher,

Und die Beta Show brauchen wir nicht unbedingt aber sie solten schonmal einen Extrateil für nächste Woche einplanen wo sie groß und breit über WAR berichten können, diese woche wird das ja leider nicht möglich sein, Gleiches Recht für alle halt.


----------



## Nebelvater (18. August 2008)

WTB viele viele tolle WAR Videos und Berichte! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

3 Jahre World of Warcraft, kA wie man nach so langer Zeit wie viele hier noch WoW Fanboy sein kann!? Ich habs jedenfalls Satt... WAR IS COMING!!!!!111elf


----------



## Imzane (18. August 2008)

Ich hoff mal stark das die NDA morgen faellt. Hab ich wenigstens was zu tun auf der Arbeit. Haha.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. August 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> WTB viele viele tolle WAR Videos und Berichte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



WoW ist nicht schlecht nur bietet es nicht das was wir erwarten, gutes PvP!


----------



## Nebelvater (18. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> WoW ist nicht schlecht nur bietet es nicht das was wir erwarten, gutes PvP!



Pre Bc war das PvP sogar noch okay, doch jetzt...


----------



## Rednoez (18. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> gutes PvP!



Oh mein Gott nur wenn ich daran denke grenzt es an Selbstbefriedigung. NEEED WAR PLX !!11!!111


----------



## Stancer (18. August 2008)

Oh nein....

Das heisst ja das ist der letzte Abend an dem ich Fragen bezüglich WAR ,auf die ich zu faul zum antworten bin mit den 3 heilgen Buchstaben "NDA" abblocken kann ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (18. August 2008)

gibt doch genug zum spaß haben mit fakten klarstellen. :>


----------



## Stancer (18. August 2008)

Ja....aber so viel zu schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rayon (18. August 2008)

nichtmal zwingend 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Immondys (18. August 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> WTB viele viele tolle WAR Videos und Berichte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich war nie Fanboy und finde WoW immer noch gut. Habs halt nicht wie so mancher übertrieben. Hab dann halt beides auf der Platte

WAR IS COMING und WotlK auch - wird ein prima Winter


----------



## Hammerschild (19. August 2008)

Theoretisch könnte ich jetzt voll was erzählen .. aber nur weil Marc Jacobs mal wieder etwas sagt heisst es noch lange nichts. Solange GOA keine offizielle Meldung raushaut werde ich weder Screenshots, Filmchen oder irgendeine Aussage über WAR treffen.

Noch steht der/die/das  NDA !


----------



## Hocke (19. August 2008)

Hammerschild schrieb:


> Theoretisch könnte ich jetzt voll was erzählen .. aber nur weil Marc Jacobs mal wieder etwas sagt heisst es noch lange nichts. Solange GOA keine offizielle Meldung raushaut werde ich weder Screenshots, Filmchen oder irgendeine Aussage über WAR treffen.
> 
> Noch steht der/die/das  NDA !



Eben! Das  ist bestimmt ne Falle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ausserdem mal ehrlich, wenn jemandem gesagt wird "Wir erwarten, dass Sie morgen früh anfangen können bei uns zu arbeiten" steht ja wohl niemand um 00:01 Uhr
auf der Arbeit und ackert los...Könnte sogar sein, dass die NDA theoretisch erst um 23:59 fällt. Wäre immer noch im Rahmen "morgen (mittlerweile heute) fällt die NDA."
Hoffe ja mal nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebelvater (19. August 2008)

Hocke schrieb:


> Eben! Das  ist bestimmt ne Falle
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Viele Spielehersteller habens aber irgendwie mit 24:00... *hust* W *hust* o *hust* W


----------



## ElWimmero (19. August 2008)

man ich hab so gehofft das es ein paar gibt die jetz voll loslegn weil sie glaubn die NDA is seit paar minuten gefallen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Doch die Entäuschung überwiegt noch nicht... vl sind es auch nur so uuuuunglaublich viele Informationen und die Beta-Tester arbeiten jetzt im Moment noch dran all das zusammenzupacken und lieblicherweise so schnell wie nur überhaupt möglich hier zu posten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


beeilt euch !!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Das liegt wohl eher daran, E.W. dass die NDA noch nicht weg ist...an alle die jetzt der Meinung sind, ab 24:00 müsste es losgehen:

_As to the NDA, we expect to lift it tomorrow morning._

Morning bezieht sich, zumindest soweit es mich betrifft, auf die Zeit zwischen dem Klingeln des Weckers, und dem Rausschmeissen meiner Katze, weil sie versucht meinen Kaffee auszuschlabbern...also müssen wir uns noch die eine oder andere Stunde gedulden.

Davon abgesehn sind das...schöne Neuigkeiten. Warum die drei Punkte? Ja, ok, ihr habt vollkommen Recht, es sind sogar FANTASITSICHE Neuigkeiten, allerdings graut mir jetzt schon vor der Flut an Threads, die W.A.R mit jedem aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenem Zitat aus irgendwelchen Kleinkindthreads im Betaforum, wo irgendwer seine Persönliche Meinung von höheren Kräften zu allgemeinem Gedankengut erhoben glaubt, zu diskreditieren versuchen werden...so sie denn eintritt, was ich stark befürchte (Obwohl ich sehr froh wäre, wenn ich mich in dem Punkt vollkommen täusche)

Eines ist sicher...ich schlafe heute Nacht nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 NDA Fall is coming...und wir fiebern mit!


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

ich geh davon aus das heute die Nda um die Zeit fällt, in der gestern die Nachricht verkündet  wurde*g* 

Und  ich werde alle Seiten wie Warhammeralliance wo gestern die Nachricht von Mark Jacobs gepostet wurde im Auge behalten!


----------



## Evereve (19. August 2008)

Nebelvater schrieb:


> WTB viele viele tolle WAR Videos und Berichte!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab eher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die Extremfanbois so seit ca einem Jahr spielen. 
Von den Leuten, mit denen ich bei release zusammengespielt hab, spielt so gut wie niemand mehr - und wenn dann nur noch verhalten begeistert. 

Ich würd mich freuen wenn die NDA fällt, need input!!!111


----------



## Turican (19. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> WoW ist nicht schlecht nur bietet es nicht das was wir erwarten, gutes PvP!




Ist zwar das beste pvp was es in dem Genre gibt aber wirst schon sehn wie WAR wird


----------



## Shintuargar (19. August 2008)

Ey, ich spiele auch seit Release und immer noch begeistert. Ok, hängt auch mit den Gildenkollegen zusammen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wobei WAR erstmal beweisen muss, Langzeitmotivation zu besitzen. Es müssen ja nicht die 3 1/2 Jahre wie bei WoW werden, aber mindestens ein Jahr erwarte ich schon. Spaß macht WAR ja anfangs, aber wenn jeder hier ehrlich ist, hat WoW das anfangs auch.

@Sorzzara

Ich find die Beschreibung "Kleinkindthreads im Betaforum" etwas übertrieben. Natürlich gibt es solche und solche, aber bisher wurde jede Kritik, genauso wie positive Dinge, ausreichend begründet. Dinge wie "Ist ein einfach Müll. Punkt" kommen da eher selten vor. Es gibt halt Zitate, die die Dinge auf den Punkt bringen.

Vermutlich wird es wieder ein riesiges Pro- und Kontra geben. Was ich allerdings mehr befürchte, dass Kritik mit "Ist ja noch Beta, wird sicherlich was dran gemacht" abgetan wird. Ich denke, wir sind uns einig, dass bis zum Release nur noch Kleinigkeiten gemacht werden können, das Grundgerüst steht.


----------



## Sempai02 (19. August 2008)

Nachdem die unsägliche NDA endlich gefallen ist (die paar Stunden werde ich nicht mehr warten) werde ich mal meine Meinung kund tun. Wenigstens einer muss zwischen den WAR-Hypern und WAR-Hatern mal sachliche Berichte für unentschlossene Spieler bringen. Hart, fair und *völlig subjektiv *als absoluter WarCraft- und Warhammer-Fanboy. Damit beuge ich hoffentlich der „Bist ja nur ein WoW-Fanboy!“-Aussagen vor. Mein Stand ist zudem Betatester von Frühjahr 2008 bis Anfang August 2008 (Kernelemente werden sich bis zum Release wohl eh nicht mehr großartig ändern).

Was mir an WAR gefiel:

1. Das packende Mittendrin-Gefühl habe ich zum Start so noch nie erlebt. Während man bei anderen MMOGs zu Beginn erst einmal für Kleinbauer Schmidt 10 Wölfe tötet und 3 Hasen jagt, jagt man bei WAR seine Gegner in NPC-Form. Eine hervorragende Vorbereitung auf das Zusammentreffen mit den Spielern der Gegnerfraktion. Zudem sind die Quests mittlerweile standardtechnisch gut gescripted – hat wohl bald jedes MMOG, ab Wrath auch WoW – und erzählen nette Geschichten. Auf jeden Fall ist der Einstieg bei WAR bei jeder Rasse packend und völlig stylisch.

2. Viele Klassen verlangen mehr Hirn als Dauerspammen eines Zaubers. So verlangt z.B. die Zauberin Fingerspitzengefühl, ansonsten tötet sie sich schneller als es ein Gegner tun würde. Oder das Gleichgewicht des Erzmagiers, das er braucht, um effektiv zu heilen und zu kämpfen. Das macht eine Menge Spaß, wobei die meisten Klassen auf dem Prinzip der Aktionspunkte mit Spezialpunkten beruht.

3. Die Rüstungen sind für jede Klasse passend und absolut stylisch. So trägt z.B. eine Hexenkriegerin nicht dasselbe wie eine Schattenkriegerin, sondern hat eigene Rüstungen. Somit bewahrt jede Klassen ihren erkennbaren Stil. 

4. Die Grafik ist auch sehr stimmig und erinnert an eine Verbesserung des WoWschen Grundgrafik von Classic-WoW. Diese hier ist allerdings allgemein dunkler gehalten und passt so zum dunklen Szenario von Warhammer. Wer das erste mal vor z.B. der Schwarzen Arche Uthorin steht, wird mehr als nur beeindruckt sein. 

5. Die Idee der Public Quests ist einfach nur genial³. Die meiner Meinung nach beste Neuerung, die man hoffentlich auch bald in anderen MMOGs findet.  

Und nun, was mir an WAR nicht gefiel:

1. Der Kampfablauf wirkt irgendwie etwas zäh und erinnert an LotRO. So richtig prickelnd ist das nicht. Auch wenn ich keinen Turbomodus alá WoW erwarte, so sollte es etwas zügiger ablaufen. 

2. Die Klassen haben trotz ihres Styles nicht so richtig das „Flash“-Gefühl. Als alter Warhammer-Veteran hätte ich da einfach „mehr“ erwartet.

3. Das PvP hat sich zumindest in der Beta zu oft auf die Szenarios (=BGs) konzentriert und zu wenig auf das Open-PvP. Mag natürlich auch sein, dass ausgerechnet ich das Pech hatte, zur falschen Uhrzeit am falschen Ort zu sein. 

4. Dieser Punkt ist eher eine Befürchtung als eine Kritik, nur denke ich, dass ab Release die großen Gilden mit großen Stammgruppen die Gebiete abfarmen werden. Das mögen jetzt viele nicht als schlimm ansehen, sondern eher als gut, nur graut es mir persönlich vor der neuen PvPler-Generation, die brandschatzend durch WAR zieht. Selbst als Freund des offenen PvP sehe ich diesem Punkt als sehr kritisch entgegen.

Ansonsten gibt es nur noch den üblichen Kleinkram, den ich hier aber nicht kritisieren will (z.B. ab und an Laggs und wahrscheinlich bei Release starke Probleme mit der Serverstabilität). Alles in allem muss ich zugeben, dass ich wohl WAR spielen würde, wäre mein Drang zu den tollen Dingen von Wrath nicht größer. Trotzdem erhoffe ich mir, dass wenigstens WAR ein starker Konkurrent von WoW wird, damit Blizzard mit der „Ein Contentpatch pro Jahr“-Politik nicht mehr so einfach fortfahren kann. 

Und nun den Flamern beider Fraktionen (WAR und WoW) viel Spaß beim missdeuten und zerlegen meiner subjektiven Meinung.


----------



## Curentix (19. August 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Ist zwar das beste pvp was es in dem Genre gibt aber wirst schon sehn wie WAR wird


Haste Ahnung, gell?

Hast irgendwelche Vergleiche? Schon Lineage gezockt? Oder EQ? Oder EQ2? Oder AoC? Oder SWG? Oder Archlord? Oder LotrO? Oder DaoC? Oder Ultima? Irgendwelche andere PvP Spiele neben "WoW"?


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

Gibt nichts hinzu zu fügen du freust die auf Wrath, das sagt schon alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Curentix (19. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Gibt nichts hinzu zu fügen du freust die auf Wrath, das sagt schon alles
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und das hat welche Aussagekraft?

Ich freue mich auch auf WotlK, endlich mal wieder neues für 2-4 Monaten bis es wieder zum stumpfes Farmen und stupides Instanzenrennerei herabsinkt. Warhammer werd ich dennoch spielen.


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

Ja sag ich ja!Bei mir warens in Bc sogar nur 2 Monate dann war ich schon wieder zum farmen degradiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Aufwand um in 25er Spass zu haben 1-2 Monate um die Ini auf Farm zu haben und dann 1-2 Monate bis jeder alles hat!
Spass machen tut die Ini vielleicht 1 Monat!Ist nicht mein Spielstil

Ich war in Wow immer be Tarrens Mühle oder stürzte den  Ogerkönig im DB!

deshalb freue ich mich nicht mehr auf Wow und Warhammer ist der erste MMO Lichtblick seid langem


----------



## Shintuargar (19. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> 3. Das PvP hat sich zumindest in der Beta zu oft auf die Szenarios (=BGs) konzentriert und zu wenig auf das Open-PvP. Mag natürlich auch sein, dass ausgerechnet ich das Pech hatte, zur falschen Uhrzeit am falschen Ort zu sein.



Einen Gruß in die Nachbarschaft... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ist mir auch aufgefallen. Allerdings schätze ich, dass das auch an der geringen Anzahl von Betatestern liegt, die zur gleichen Zeit online sind. Da man die Szenarios von überall anmelden und betreten kann, ist natürlich komfortabler im Szenario PvP zu machen (und Renownpunkte zu farmen, hoffe das ist in der Releaseversion anders).

Was mich am Open PvP mehr stört, ist die Tatsache dass die RvR Gebiete zu klein sind. Zur Erklärung: Man respawnt nach einem Tod an einem Friedhof im nahegelegenden Kriegscamp der Fraktion und muss zurück auf das Schlachtfeld laufen. Das ist allerdings so schnell geschehen, dass man irgendwie nie das Gefühl hat, die gegnerische Gruppe wird spürbar dezimiert. Diese kleinen Gebiete verführen auch zum Renownpunkte farmen, da jedes Schlachtfeldziel damt belohnt. Sobald man getappt und den Punkt 3 Minuten verteidigt hat, kann man locker zu den nächsten gehen, da der Punkt 15 Minuten lang nicht einnehmbar ist für die Gegenseite. Da muss man nichtmal Verteidigung aufstellen. Nach den 15 Minuten ist der Punkt wieder einnehmbar, allerdings sind 5 NPC gespawnt, 4 normale und einer der Stufe Champion (unmöglich allein zu machen).

Im Endeffekt lief es einmal darauf hinaus, die Ordnung zurücktappen zu lassen, weil man dann ja den Punkt für Renownpunkte wieder einnehmen könne und am Ende gingen sich beide Gruppen bis auf kurze Scharmützel aus dem Weg und tappten fröhlich die Punkte des anderen. Ich hoffe, dass das sich nicht in der Liveversion fortsetzt.


----------



## Omukae (19. August 2008)

Shintuargar schrieb:


> Da muss man nichtmal Verteidigung aufstellen. Nach den 15 Minuten ist der Punkt wieder einnehmbar, allerdings sind 5 NPC gespawnt, 4 normale und einer der Stufe Champion (unmöglich allein zu machen).


Also Ich hatte es auch einmal versucht einen Punkt einzunehmen. Allerdings mit ca level 6. Die Sache in WAR ist ja auch die, dass die Mobs nicht in WoW miteinander verlinkt sind, sondern einzeln aus einer Gruppe gepullt werden können. Von daher sind die 4 normalen kein Problem. Ab ca level 10-12 war es aber für meinen DoK kein Problem mehr Champions bis ca 3 level über mir zu legen.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (19. August 2008)

@Sempai02 

Du hast in War definitiv nicht mehr als 5 Level gespielt xD

*NDA Fall abwarten tu*


----------



## Omukae (19. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> 3. Das PvP hat sich zumindest in der Beta zu oft auf die Szenarios (=BGs) konzentriert und zu wenig auf das Open-PvP. Mag natürlich auch sein, dass ausgerechnet ich das Pech hatte, zur falschen Uhrzeit am falschen Ort zu sein.
> 
> 4. Dieser Punkt ist eher eine Befürchtung als eine Kritik, nur denke ich, dass ab Release die großen Gilden mit großen Stammgruppen die Gebiete abfarmen werden. Das mögen jetzt viele nicht als schlimm ansehen, sondern eher als gut, nur graut es mir persönlich vor der neuen PvPler-Generation, die brandschatzend durch WAR zieht. Selbst als Freund des offenen PvP sehe ich diesem Punkt als sehr kritisch entgegen.



In meiner Beta Gilde hatten wir regelmäßig Warbands für die RvR Gebiete gebildet. Hatten aber aufgrund von der geringen Anzahl an Beta Testern leider zu wenig gegenwehr. Da scheint sich aber wohl einbisschen was nach dem vorletzten Patch getan zu haben. Ich bin da aber zuversichtlich da sich zum Release wohl ungleich mehr Leute auf den Servern befinden werden.
Szenarios wurden, so denke ich, nur so häufig gemacht weil es trotz Open Parties einfacher war Leute zu finden. Was halt wieder an der kleinen Population der Closed Beta Server liegt.
Ansonsten stimme Ich dir in den anderen Punktenzu


----------



## Philipp23 (19. August 2008)

äähhhm was solln wir Beta tester den euch eigentlich erzählen ? Was man so sieht wurde das Spiel schon ausführlich erklärt. Auf youtube kan man sich unzählige videos angucken etc. Also was wollt ihr dan noch wiessen wollen ? mfg


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (19. August 2008)

Philipp23 schrieb:


> äähhhm was solln wir Beta tester den euch eigentlich erzählen ? Was man so sieht wurde das Spiel schon ausführlich erklärt. Auf youtube kan man sich unzählige videos angucken etc. Also was wollt ihr dan noch wiessen wollen ? mfg



Die Warheit z.b


----------



## Shintuargar (19. August 2008)

Omukae schrieb:


> Also Ich hatte es auch einmal versucht einen Punkt einzunehmen. Allerdings mit ca level 6. Die Sache in WAR ist ja auch die, dass die Mobs nicht in WoW miteinander verlinkt sind, sondern einzeln aus einer Gruppe gepullt werden können. Von daher sind die 4 normalen kein Problem. Ab ca level 10-12 war es aber für meinen DoK kein Problem mehr Champions bis ca 3 level über mir zu legen.



Ja, die 4 normalen NPC sind allein nicht das Problem. Man kann die einzeln pullen, stimmt. Aber der Championmob hat mich immer zerlegt, während ich ihn gerade mal auf maximal 80% hatte (hab eine Zauberin gespielt). Ich glaub dir gern, dass es möglich ist, ich hab das allerdings noch nicht beobachtet, meistens wurden die in einer 4+ Gruppe platt gemacht.


----------



## Nethraniel (19. August 2008)

Ist zwar alles extrem interessant hier, aber vorsicht Leute, noch ist die NDA nicht gefallen! Erst warten, bis es offiziell ist, ne... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sempai02 (19. August 2008)

@Brutus: 
Du meinst wohl die Wahrheit, die du hören willst Marke: „WAR ist GOTT und wird alle anderen MMOGs hinwegfegen.“  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Schade, dass es nach all den Pleiten der letzten Jahre wirklich noch kritikresistente Fanboys gibt, die nur gutes hören wollen und alles schlechte als Kommentare von Unwissenden abtun. Ich sehe es schon kommen, dass ich am Ende wie bei Vanguard, HG-London und AoC wieder mal sage: „Seht ihr, meine Kritik war berechtigt.“ 

Aber ein Prophet war im eigenen Land noch nie viel wert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (19. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> @Brutus:
> Du meinst wohl die Wahrheit, die du hören willst Marke: „WAR ist GOTT und wird alle anderen MMOGs hinwegfegen.“
> 
> 
> ...



Ich bin sicher kein Fanboy, ich werde es mir auch keinesfalls kaufen.

Aber deine Pro Argumente hören sich zum Grossteil nicht nach höheren Chars an. Da hätte ich noch einiges dazu zu sagen, wenn die NDA nun mal endlich fallen würde.


----------



## Shintuargar (19. August 2008)

Nethraniel schrieb:


> Ist zwar alles extrem interessant hier, aber vorsicht Leute, noch ist die NDA nicht gefallen! Erst warten, bis es offiziell ist, ne...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Mag sein, aber ich gehe davon aus dass sie heute fällt und da macht es keinen Unterschied, weil heute sicher nicht nochmal ein alles umwerfender Patch kommt. Falls sie nicht fällt, spricht das so langsam auch Bände. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Turican schrieb:


> Ist zwar das beste pvp was es in dem Genre gibt aber wirst schon sehn wie WAR wird



Turican, ich dachte ich hätte mich bei deinen letzten Posts deutlich genug ausgedrückt...ohne Argumente, ohne Bilder, ohne Screenies, und vor allem mit Null Erfahrung, und inhaltslosen Einzeilern wie denen die du allgemien bringst, hast du im Sandkasten zu bleiben.
Naja, vielleicht bringt Onkel Tikume dich ja dorthin...*reported*.



Shintuargar schrieb:


> @Sorzzara
> Ich find die Beschreibung "Kleinkindthreads im Betaforum" etwas übertrieben. Natürlich gibt es solche und solche, aber bisher wurde jede Kritik, genauso wie positive Dinge, ausreichend begründet. Dinge wie "Ist ein einfach Müll. Punkt" kommen da eher selten vor. Es gibt halt Zitate, die die Dinge auf den Punkt bringen.
> Vermutlich wird es wieder ein riesiges Pro- und Kontra geben. Was ich allerdings mehr befürchte, dass Kritik mit "Ist ja noch Beta, wird sicherlich was dran gemacht" abgetan wird. Ich denke, wir sind uns einig, dass bis zum Release nur noch Kleinigkeiten gemacht werden können, das Grundgerüst steht.



Shintu, da stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu, besonders das "Ist ja noch ne Beta - ARgument wird uns wahrscheinlich noch öfter um die Ohren fliegen...obwohl es, wie du sagst, in diesem Stadium völliger Schwachsinn ist...das Spiel ist längst nicht mehr in der Beta...bei IBM nannte man den jetzigen Softwarestatus "preRelease State, oder schlicht "Release ver. 0.9"
Ich freu mich auf jede Diskussion, die mit Hintergrundinfos und Argumenten geführt wird...von solchen war in meinem Post ja auch nicht die Rede...allerdings werden die Flamer eine solche nicht führen...diese werden sich auf die wenigen Müllthreads, bzw. unqualifizierte Einzelposts stürzen, wenn meine Befürchtungen eintreten. Von welchem Niveau wir reden, kannst du aus dem ersten Zitat in diesem Post ersehen.

Übrigens, wenn ich von Flamern rede, meine ich beide Seiten...auch die W.A.R Fanboys werden ein reiches Reservoir an Wurfgeschossen vorfinden, befürchte ich. 

In diesem Sinne..."Schilde hoch, Mr. Worf!"

Nochmal...begründete Kritik...immer her damit, i want to know everything (that hasn´t leaked so far 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Gnaba_Hustefix (19. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> @Brutus:
> Du meinst wohl die Wahrheit, die du hören willst Marke: „WAR ist GOTT und wird alle anderen MMOGs hinwegfegen.“
> 
> 
> ...



Also sooo schlimm klangen deine Contra-Punkte gar nicht. Hatte ja schon schlimmeres erwartet, da in manch anderen Foren W.a.r. richtig niedergemacht wird von "Betatestern". Ich bin jedenfalls nun etwas beruhigter.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

Ich hab grad Hd Footage bei einem Freun begutachten dürfen!Die er von einem bekannten aus den Usa ,der Elder Tester ist bekommen hat!

Wow kann ich nur sagen!Die Grafik ist atemberaubend schön die Animation stimmig und die Kampfanimationen laufen sehr flüssig und spontan ab!
Taste drücken und animation erfolgt sofort!
Nur nach den Bildern bin ich echt nicht sicher das mein Pc das packt auch wenn er den Systemanforderungen  entspricht!
Naja zu Weihnachten, kann ich es zumindest dann in all der Pracht geniessen


----------



## Sempai02 (19. August 2008)

Gnaba_Hustefix schrieb:


> Also sooo schlimm klangen deine Contra-Punkte gar nicht. Hatte ja schon schlimmeres erwartet, da in manch anderen Foren W.a.r. richtig niedergemacht wird von "Betatestern". Ich bin jedenfalls nun etwas beruhigter.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn man die üblichen Betafehler rausnimmt, bleiben nun mal nur ein paar subjektive übrig. Fehler wie massive Laggs habe ich nie erlebt. Von daher kann man WAR auch zwischen den anderen MMOGs gut einreihen, da es für Spieler ist, die gerne:

- mit Gruppen durch die Welt ziehen und Questen und PvP machen.
- die trotzdem tolle Warhammer-Welt erleben, wenn auch einige Fans des TT ein wenig die Stirn runzeln werden.
- einen etwas langsameren Kampfstil als den Turbo eines WoW wollen.
- bereit sind, auf manche Annehmlichkeit älterer MMOGs wie LotRO oder WoW zu verzich ten.

Wie gesagt, ich bin mehr WC-Fan als Warhammer-Fan und bin von den Wrath-News mehr als heiß auf das Addon, wer allerdings richtig Lust auf PvP und Gruppenspiel hat, der sollte mal einen Blick zu WAR riskieren. Natürlich spreche ich, wie schon gesagt, vom Stand eines Betaspielers bis Anfang August, da ich seitdem nicht mehr in der Beta bin (nach Langeweile ging mein Key bei Ebay weg). Für Verschlechterungen in den nächsten Wochen kann ich also nicht sprechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Cynyra (19. August 2008)

Auch wenn`s die wenigsten interessieren wird, da zumeist "verbissen und mit Scheuklappen betucht" für "ihr" Spiel "kämpfende" Leutchen (um`s mal nicht zu hart auszudrücken*kicher*), ich persönlich (versucht sich neutral dem Spiel anzunähern und ist offen interessiert) werde für mich Beta-Posts folgenden Inhalts in keinster Weise zur Entscheidungsfindung zulassen bzw. betrachte diese als völlig unbeachtlich:

- ausschließlich positive Eindrücke (mag ja subjektiv so sein, objektiv betrachtet aber wertlos)
- ausschließlich negative Eindrücke (siehe oben)
- Nutzen von Kraft-bzw. Fäkalausdrücken
- Herabsetzen der Spieler anderer MMo`s ("alles Kiddys" und ähnlich tolle Aussagen)
- ständiges Nutzen von Superlativen
- Nutzen von superintelligenten Aussagen wie "Niemand zwingt euch dazu etc. bla und blub" oder "Jedes Spiel muss mit solchen Bugs released werden, alles völlig normal und super so" (Ich kann`s nicht mehr hören! Schöne Grüße an HGL oder AoC)

Und ja, mir ist durchaus bewusst, dass es im Endeffekt nur jeder für sich selbst durch eigenes Spielen vollständig beurteilen kann, aber für Interessierte sind möglichst sachliche Vorberichte von Betaspielern durchaus von Wichtigkeit/Interesse.
In diesem Sinne bitte ich lediglich um ebensolche sachliche Schilderung von netten Betaspielern (natürlich mit subjektivem Einschlag, das ist ganz natürlich und auch i.O.). Fühle mich zwar fast wie der legendäre Rufer in der Wüste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber hoffen darf man ja noch.

Cyn

PS: Sempai, Du bist da schon meiner Ansicht nach auf dem richtigen Weg, danke Dir!


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne..."Schilde hoch, Mr. Worf!"



Schilde werden da nichts nützen Captain, da sich die Angreifer in einem Fluss temporaler Chronitonen befinden und aufgrund dessen nicht von unserer Schildmatrix erkannt werden können!

Oder anders gesagt:
Wenn wirklich jemand Flamen will, ist es egal von wann irgendwas ist, hauptsache es ist entweder besonders schlecht oder eben gut, jenachdem welchen Flameboy man vor sich hat ;-)


----------



## Shintuargar (19. August 2008)

@Gnaba

Ich vermute mal eine Mischung aus Hype und Enttäuschung veranlasst viele plötzlich vom Leder zu ziehen. Ich habe relativ spät begonnen WAR zu verfolgen. Hab zwischenzeitlich bei einem Kumpel kurz in die Beta geschaut (schon länger her) und mir hat es nicht zugesagt. Seit kurzem hab ich ja auch meinen eigenen Zugang und konnte mir ein Bild machen. Hab DAoC nicht gespielt, bin also völlig unbefangen da ran gegangen. Und mir macht es jetzt doch Spaß.

Das Problem von Hypes ist immer, dass die Leute zuviel in gewisse Dinge reininterpretieren. Dies mit eigenen Wünschen kombinieren und jedes bisschen für sich aufsaugen, unangenehme Dinge möglicherweise verdrängen. Ja, und dann kommt man in die Beta und stellt fest, es ist alles anders als gedacht. Und das niedermachen beginnt. Hellgate London ist ja ein Paradebeispiel dafür. 

Dabei gibt es (für mich), keinen Grund WAR niederzumachen. Womöglich bin ich auch genau die Zielgruppe für WAR, weil ich die meiste Zeit WoW gespielt habe und DAoC nicht kenne. Denn wenn ich das Betaforum betrachte, äußern meist DAoC Fans Kritik über WAR. Das wiederum kann damit zusammenhängen, dass sie ein verbessertes DAoC erwartet haben und es nicht bekommen.


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> bereit sind, auf manche Annehmlichkeit älterer MMOGs wie LotRO oder WoW zu verzich ten.


Was meinst damit?

Wenn du im August mit der Beta aufgehört hast, hast du das verbesserte Kampsystem das jetzt viel flüssiger(Wow'isch) läuft gar nicht mehr mit bekommen!Nichts mit langsamen und zähen Kampf Animationen!

Welcher Build ist die Eu Beta? 3.3?


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Schilde werden da nichts nützen Captain, da sich die Angreifer in einem Fluss temporaler Chronitonen befinden und aufgrund dessen nicht von unserer Schildmatrix erkannt werden können!



Irgendwie hab ich erwartet dass du auftauchst nach dem Satz mit Worf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Shintuargar schrieb:


> Dabei gibt es (für mich), keinen Grund WAR niederzumachen. Womöglich bin ich auch genau die Zielgruppe für WAR, weil ich die meiste Zeit WoW gespielt habe und DAoC nicht kenne. Denn wenn ich das Betaforum betrachte, äußern meist DAoC Fans Kritik über WAR. Das wiederum kann damit zusammenhängen, dass sie ein verbessertes DAoC erwartet haben und es nicht bekommen.



Im Vergleich, inzwischen hab ich ja mal DAoC gespielt, kann ich sagen dass es ... einfacher ist, mehr dem Mainstreamgeschmack angepasst, von der Bedienbarkeit, und Simplizität her eher WoW zugeneigt als DAoC. Kurz gesagt, es spielt sich einfacher und Casualfreundlicher als DAoC und das dürfte vielen Fans sauer aufstossen. Mir persönlich, der ich DAoC nie "professionell" gespielt habe ist das eigentlich nur recht.
Somit handelt es sich bei den Meinungen derer, die W.A.R mit DAoC vergleichen auch nur um persönliche Meinungen *g* die auf einer Fehleinschätzung basieren. W.A.R != DAoC das ist nunmal eine Tatsache. Das Konzept ist ähnlich, aber das SPiel an sich in vielen Punkten heutigen Standarts in MMOs angepasst.

Der Hype wird für viele ein grosses Problem, das simmt. Monatelang jede negative Kritik ignoriert, und brav den Fanboy gespielt, und dann erfährt man...ups, das ist auch nur ein Computerspiel, nicht die versinnbildlichung der Wahrheit und der kosmischen Ordnung an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Könnte mir auch denken, dass da einige ziemlich abstürzen werden.

Der Hype wird ein Problem für viele Leute, ja.  Reininterpretieren, und monatelang treu den Fanboy spielen, und dann am Ende doch nur ein...naja, ein Computerspiel zu bekommen


----------



## Ascían (19. August 2008)

Ich freue mich darauf dass heute die NDA fällt, denn dann können auch Leute wie ich, die bisher mühsam geleakte Videos und GamePlay-Berichte von Beta-Testern zusammensuchen mussten endlich mal was aus erster Hand erfahren bzw. die gesammelten Sachen posten. 
Worauf ich mich nicht freue ist die Horde an Leuten die hier einfallen wird und enttäuschte bzw. überkritische Kommentare ablässt, weil WAR nicht WoW 2.0 oder DAoC 2.0 ist. Habe schon Sachen gelesen wie "Oh noes, selbst das beste Equip in WAR hilft dir null gegen einen völlig unterequipten Spieler!!11" oder "1on1 kannste vergessen, in WAR greift das Stein>Schere>Papier> Prinzip, ich verlier gegen manche Klassen IMMER" - schließlich war das seit Beginn der Entwicklung bekannt, und trotzdem wird man es immer wieder posten müssen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Irgendwie hab ich erwartet dass du auftauchst nach dem Satz mit Worf
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Tja, das ist ein... eh... mein Scanner, ich krieg es sofort mit ^^


----------



## PARAS.ID (19. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> allerdings graut mir jetzt schon vor der Flut an Threads, die W.A.R mit jedem aus dem Zusammenhang gerissenem Zitat aus irgendwelchen Kleinkindthreads im Betaforum, wo irgendwer seine Persönliche Meinung von höheren Kräften zu allgemeinem Gedankengut erhoben glaubt, zu diskreditieren versuchen werden...so sie denn eintritt, was ich stark befürchte (Obwohl ich sehr froh wäre, wenn ich mich in dem Punkt vollkommen täusche)



Woooorrrddd!


----------



## Noxiel (19. August 2008)

Bitte unterlasst es Infos zu veröffentlichen, die noch unter die bestehende NDA fallen. Die paar Stunden können wir auch noch warten, gell? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zorn Gottes (19. August 2008)

Jungs machts so wie ich!
(Mädels auch, nee, erst recht ^^)

Ich hab mir das Spiel vorbestellt und muss sagen, dass ich eher gutes erwarte. Dennoch bin ich nicht frustriert wenn es nicht so ist. Dann such ich mir halt ein neues Game. Also ich werd mir gleich mal 6 monate spielen und nach den 7 monaten kann ich mich noch immer entscheiden ob ich weiter spiele, oder schon längst die lust verloren hab. Wem das zu teuer ist, der kann ja erstmal den Freimonat spielen und zu not eins zwei monate dran hängen.

Sorry, muss nochmal meine Meinung zu WoW äußern. Ich finds ein tolles Spiel. Leider hab ich nur PvP betrieben und wenn man in WoW ausschließlich PvP betreibt ist man damals nicht weit gekommen. Da ich ehh im Warhammer Universum zuhause bin hab ich die besten Voraussetzungen und freu mich riesig!

In diesem Sinne

Waaaaaaargh


----------



## Lari (19. August 2008)

Hm, die NDA wird fallen... und ich weiß auch, warum es solange gedauert hat. War eigentlich nur logisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber sobald sie fällt, wird es hier richtig heiß hergehen, Havamal (ich bezeichne dich mal als ein lieber Fanboi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) trifft auf die absoluten WAR-Hasser, die bisher ja kusch gehalten haben, weil die NDA besteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich werd meinen Senf auch dazugeben, positiv sowie negativ, und wenn jemand Fragen zum Zeloten hat... Her damit, spiel ihn seit einem Jahr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß bei der Schlammschlacht hier.


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

Bhoa ja wie gern würd ich spieln und mir ein eigenes Bild machen über das was mir gefällt und nicht gefällt*grrrrrrrr*

Denke mal War wird an den typischen MMO Krankheiten leiden die erst ausgemerzt werden wenn es endlich Holodecks gibt!


----------



## Noxiel (19. August 2008)

I have dream that one day, down in the Warhammer subsection of Buffed with its users, with the fanbois und hatred of MMORPG others than WOW; one day right there in the subsection, little game playing girls and boys will be able to join hands with the fanbois and the prejudiced as gamer and customers far away from class distinction. 

I have a dream...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> [...]wenn es endlich Holodecks gibt!



Ist heute der "Verweise irgendwie auf Star Trek"-Tag?
Hab ich irgendwas nicht mitgekriegt?
Gibt es hier bei Buffed sogar wirklich mehr Trekkies als in dem ST:O Thread vermuten lässt?



Noxiel schrieb:


> I have dream that one day, down in the Warhammer subsection of Buffed with its users, with the fanbois und hatred of MMORPG others than WOW; one day right there in the subsection, little game playing girls and boys will be able to join hands with the fanbois and the prejudiced as gamer and customers far away from class distinction.
> 
> I have a dream...
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
So sollte es sein auch wenn dann ein großer Aspekt der Unterhaltung wegfallen wird :->


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

So noch ein paar stunden dann werden die Amis wohl auch aufstehen


----------



## Patso (19. August 2008)

steht die nda immernoch ? (ouch wie ich sie hasse ! )
naja ich hoff ich bekomm schön viele infos zum spiel ( am besten noch heut  mir is grad bischen langweillig das team fortress 2 update wo heut kommen sollte is immer noch net da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   )


----------



## Sn0wm4n (19. August 2008)

danke für das video... sieht ja ganz nett aus... auch wenn ich die fähigkeiten des chars extrem unspannend finde... wie ist denn das bei den anderen klassen?


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

In Washington ises erst halb 7 oder so!Dauert noch


----------



## Khorgarjin (19. August 2008)

Also heute soll sie Fallen und W.A.R wie es einige nennen heißt jetzt auch WAR =) steht ja auf ihrer Seite "WAR kommt" oder so ;p

Naja mal sehen, die NDA fällt und damit wird man mal Einblick enthalten. WEnn das passiert, sollte man sich dann mal richtig schön zu den Klassen belesen usw. . Achja 4 fehlen ja immernoch ^^, die sollten die aber durch ein Patch nachliefern, sonst gehts net auf. Aber mal sehen, auch wird man dann mehr erfahren über das Tankproblem, das RVR usw. . Also viel spaß an alle, wenn sie die NDA lüften und man lesen kann, was so abgeht.


----------



## Harkon Met'zel (19. August 2008)

Ich denke es wird erst gegen heute Abend (hoffen tu ich was anderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Es wird wahrscheinlich nicht der erste Arbeitsschritt nach dem Kaffee sein, auf einen Knopf zu drücken, der die NDA aufhebt.

Da wird es sicher eine große Ankündigung geben - is ja nich so unwichtig für tausende von Fans!!!


----------



## Ceonric (19. August 2008)

Ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf die ersten wirklich aussagekräftigen Charakterbeschreibung des Sigmar Priests. Wenn der nix wird, dann wandert das Game ab in die Tonne. Als eingefleischter Paladinfan (in jeglicher Hinsicht, nicht nur WOW) habe ich grosse Erwartungen an die Firma. 

Was ich bis jetzt sehen konnte war mehr schlecht als recht, aber man soll ja der Firma nicht unrecht tun, denn es sind auch einige Wochen wieder ins Land gezogen. 

Aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass die Informationen nach der NDA so vieles ans Tageslicht bringen könnte, was den Entwickler lieber ist, dass dies nicht geschrieben wird. (Hoffe jetzt mal umgekehrt)

Ich habe EXTRA wenig hier in den Foren gelesen, weil ich mir weder von Fanboys noch von Dauerflamern die Lust verderben lassen wollte. 

Grüesli


----------



## Lari (19. August 2008)

Ceonric schrieb:


> Ich bin auch schon sehr gespannt auf die ersten wirklich aussagekräftigen Charakterbeschreibung des Sigmar Priests. Wenn der nix wird, dann wandert das Game ab in die Tonne.


Also wenn einer Klasse ein I-Win-Button zusteht... Lassen wir es mal so im Raume stehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ja alles noch net final, rüschtüsch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (19. August 2008)

man bin ich gespannt- aber auch ein bisschen verärgert: so viele leute haben anscheinend beta-einladungen bekommen und nicht ernsthaft mitgemacht oder nicht genutzt.

ich selber spiele das tabletop seit einigen jahren, hab die halbe black library gelesen, bin erfahren mit diversen mmorpg´s und auch singleplayer rpgs u. strategie games kenne ich.
ausserdem bin ich trotz meines "fan"-seins (hört sich ja blöd an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ) ziemlich objektiv.

nur um mich zu verstehn: ich will nich sagen das ich der prädestinierteste für eine beta dieses spieles bin, aber ich ärgere mich dann doch ein wenig darüber, das so viele hier mit ihrer "scheinbaren beta-erfahrung" nur rumplärren wie scheiße das game ist.

das die leute von mythic sich nicht jede einzelne lebensgeschichte anhören können um beta-einladungen gerecht zu verteilen ist klar.
aber trotzdem mal eine bitte: 

WoW-spammer und "habe-die-beta-gespielt-und-fand-sie-scheiße-deswegen-muss-ich-jezze-rumplärren-leute"

------> verpisst euch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tyranei (19. August 2008)

also ich werds mehr als alter WoW Zocker mal angucken und mehr sag ich nicht weil wenn man nix weis darf man auch net meckern ^^


----------



## Patso (19. August 2008)

Tyranei schrieb:


> weil wenn man nix weis darf man auch net meckern ^^



juhu endlich jemand ders verstanden hatt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khorgarjin (19. August 2008)

eben abwarten Tee trinken. GOA ist vielleicht ein Hinterniss ;p und das mit den 4 Klassen wird man sehen wie es sich auswirkt. Aber das sind Dinge die man nie ohne weiteres sagen kann. Genau so RVR bei Zwergen, ich glaub das etliche Orks spielen werden. "Mid grünz gewinnztä" ist ja bekannt und Orks gehören auch bei 40k zu meinem Lieblingsvolk. Aber dennoch bei Fantasy bleib ich Zwerg ;p und  wenn es 10 Zwerge gibt und 100 Orks, dann werden die Zwerge eben ihre Taktik anpassen. "Gut Jungz es sind 20 mehr als Gedacht, als zwei mehr pro Nase.", man muss eben Anpassungfähig sein ;p

Nein wie gesagt viele Dinge wird man ja erst sehen und das einigen Völkern der Tank fehlt, wird sich schon bemerkbar machen, aber wie und was ... wer weiß. Dazu wird es eben mal Zeit das sie auch Anfangen sowas zu machen. Lange nur Videos gehabt, dann diese Hammer Nachricht und dann im tollen Newsletter =) wieder nichts drin. Daher hab ich ein Fass Bugmanns mit gebracht und werde das denk ich genießen und abwarten. Gut meine das es heut gleich alles los geht, is ja auch klar, das dem nicht so sein wird. Aber die Woche wird eben lohnend mal hier und da zu stöbern. Will wissen wie sich Eisenbrecher so machen als kleiner Panzer. Wie sie eben den Hochelfenmagier umgesetzt haben, da ich die alte Variante Imba fand und die neuere sehr interessant klang (also mit den Heilungs Verstärkungen.).

Also wer was ab haben will ... haha scherz. Ein Zwerg gibt nie was vom Bier ab ... haha. Nein natürlich ... paar Humpen füllt damit die warterei net so lange dauert. *rülps* oh haha


----------



## Gishuar (19. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> I have dream that one day, down in the Warhammer subsection of Buffed with its users, with the fanbois und hatred of MMORPG others than WOW; one day right there in the subsection, little game playing girls and boys will be able to join hands with the fanbois and the prejudiced as gamer and customers far away from class distinction.
> 
> I have a dream...
> 
> ...




Finde ich ehrlich gesagt mehr als gemackslos, dass du einen derart anerkennenswerten Menschen mit so etwas erniedrigst. Auch wenn das nur ein Witz sein sollte (was ich durchaus versteh), sind für die Rechte die er eingefordert hat Menschen gestorben! und da finde ich es wenig angebracht, den Konflikt von farbigen und weißen, mit denen der WoW-Fanboys und Warhammer Anhängern zu vergleichen. 

Ich hoffe du nimmst dir das zu Herzen.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (19. August 2008)

Khorgarjin schrieb:


> und  wenn es 10 Zwerge gibt und 100 Orks, dann werden die Zwerge eben ihre Taktik anpassen. "Gut Jungz es sind 20 mehr als Gedacht, als zwei mehr pro Nase.", man muss eben Anpassungfähig sein ;p



Bei Zwergen wohl eher "Gut Jungz, es sind 10 pro Nase, sie sind also weit in der Unterzahl."


----------



## Ceonric (19. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Also wenn einer Klasse ein I-Win-Button zusteht... Lassen wir es mal so im Raume stehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Der Sigmarpriest soll einfach das halten, was er im Charakterbeschrieb auf der Offiziellen Seite klar und deutlich aussagt: Supporter in Gruppe der durch Schaden Heilen, Gruppe Buffen und Gegner schwächen kann. Und das in einem vernünftigen Rahmen. 

Wenn es eine ähnliche Missgeburt wie der Pala im WOW wird, dann gute Nacht. Keine Lust nochmals 3 Jahre auf Änderungen zu warten, die eine Klasse durchgängig spielbar macht. 

Das mit dem I-Win Button ist deine Interpretation, schade eigentlich. Ich denke, von solchen Fassaden wie dir wird man weder im WOW noch im WAR verschont bleiben. Schade eigentlich. Aber kannst halt auch nichts dafür.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Grüesli


----------



## sTereoType (19. August 2008)

Gishuar schrieb:


> Finde ich ehrlich gesagt mehr als gemackslos, dass du einen derart anerkennenswerten Menschen mit so etwas erniedrigst. Auch wenn das nur ein Witz sein sollte (was ich durchaus versteh), sind für die Rechte die er eingefordert hat Menschen gestorben! und da finde ich es wenig angebracht, den Konflikt von farbigen und weißen, mit denen der WoW-Fanboys und Warhammer Anhängern zu vergleichen.
> 
> Ich hoffe du nimmst dir das zu Herzen.


man kanns auch übertreiben. noxiel hat dieses zitat bestimmt nicht gemacht um die arbeit von m.l. king ins lächerliche zu ziehen.



> Der Sigmarpriest soll einfach das halten, was er im Charakterbeschrieb auf der Offiziellen Seite klar und deutlich aussagt: Supporter in Gruppe der durch Schaden Heilen, Gruppe Buffen und Gegner schwächen kann. Und das in einem vernünftigen Rahmen.
> 
> Wenn es eine ähnliche Missgeburt wie der Pala im WOW wird, dann gute Nacht. Keine Lust nochmals 3 Jahre auf Änderungen zu warten, die eine Klasse durchgängig spielbar macht.
> 
> ...



die aussage die mein kollege da getroffen hat kommt nicht von ungefähr. wir zocken immerhin beide in der beta. genaueres folgt später(nachf all der nda)


----------



## Lari (19. August 2008)

Ein von mir gespielter Sigmarpriester oder Jünger des Khaine ist von 98% der gegnerischen Spieler nicht besiegbar, seit Monaten, egal welche Klasse.
Klingt für mich saumäßig nach einem I-Win Button. Aber er wird immer mehr balanced, befindet sich auf dem richtigen Weg.

Was dir allerdings gefallen sollte: Er ist so stark, weil er genau das kann, was du forderst. Leider halt noch etwas zu gut.

Und was meinst du mit Fassade? Versteh ich net.


----------



## Gutebesserung (19. August 2008)

Kommt ein Zwerg zu einen Ork und will ihn den Krieg erklären.
Sagt der Ork : "Wir haben 200 Orks hier stehen und alleine willst gegen uns Kämpfen?"
Der Zwerg überlegt kurz, geht dann, und kommt nach 2 Tagen wieder und will dem Orks den Krieg erklären
Sagt der Ork: " Hah, jetzt haben wir sogar noch 400 Goblins dazu bekommen, willst du uns immer noch den Krieg erklären?" 
Der Zwerg überlegt wieder, geht weg, kommt aber wieder nach 2 Tagen zurück 
Der Ork schaut ihn grinsend an und sagt : " Jetzt haben wir sogar 200 Squigreiter dazu bekommen, willst du immer noch alleine gegen uns Krieg führen"
Sagt der Zwerg : "Nein"
Da fragt ihn der Ork: " "Und warum? Waren es meine 200 Orks, meine 400 Goblins oder haben dich die 200 Squigreiter erschreckt?"
"Nein" sagt da der Zwerg "Ich habe einfach nicht genug Platz für die Gefangenen"


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

jetzt schiebt sich der Jacobs grad ein Kipferl rein der Sack!Der soll mal in die Gänge kommen, ein Redbull sollte als Frühstück reichen!
Los los roten Knopf drücken und Weltweit Waaaaaaagh verkünden


----------



## rare.trax (19. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> jetzt schiebt sich der Jacobs grad ein Kipferl rein der Sack!Der soll mal in die Gänge kommen, ein Redbull sollte als Frühstück reichen!
> Los los roten Knopf drücken und Weltweit Waaaaaaagh verkünden



aber hurtig  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Wie sind denn die Arbeitszeiten da drüben? Fangen die nicht auch erst um 10 Uhr an wie hier? *gg* Die haben da grad mal 10 nach 8...


----------



## Noxiel (19. August 2008)

Gishuar schrieb:


> Finde ich ehrlich gesagt mehr als gemackslos, dass du einen derart anerkennenswerten Menschen mit so etwas erniedrigst. Auch wenn das nur ein Witz sein sollte (was ich durchaus versteh), sind für die Rechte die er eingefordert hat Menschen gestorben! und da finde ich es wenig angebracht, den Konflikt von farbigen und weißen, mit denen der WoW-Fanboys und Warhammer Anhängern zu vergleichen.
> 
> Ich hoffe du nimmst dir das zu Herzen.



Finde ich ehrlich gesagt mehr als unverständlich, dass du glaubst/denkst/vermutest/unterstellst ich würde einen derart anerkennenswerten Menschen mit soetwas erniedrigen. Da es ein Witz war (was offenbar jeder versteht), ist es umso unglaubwürdiger zu denken, ich würde Martin Luther Kings Bemühungen unterminieren. Und da finde ich es sehr angebracht, den Konflikt von WAR Gegnern und Sympathisanten mit dem Traum des o. g. Mannes zu assozieren, der sich ebenfalls gegen Klassenunterschiede und Rassentrennung eingesetzt hat. Denn unter der Haut sind wir alle gleich!

Das nächste Mal dichte ich "Freude schöner Götterfunken" um und hoffe auf ähnliche erquickliche Antwort.


----------



## Thront (19. August 2008)

Gishuar schrieb:


> Finde ich ehrlich gesagt mehr als gemackslos, dass du einen derart anerkennenswerten Menschen mit so etwas erniedrigst. Auch wenn das nur ein Witz sein sollte (was ich durchaus versteh), sind für die Rechte die er eingefordert hat Menschen gestorben! und da finde ich es wenig angebracht, den Konflikt von farbigen und weißen, mit denen der WoW-Fanboys und Warhammer Anhängern zu vergleichen.
> 
> Ich hoffe du nimmst dir das zu Herzen.






boah leute... leute leute leute...

wenn man son mist liest bekommt man echt augenkrebs.


aber was wäre die welt denn wenn man ab und zu einfach mal lacht... wahrscheinlich ein besserer ort.


----------



## Ascían (19. August 2008)

Thront schrieb:


> boah leute... leute leute leute...
> 
> wenn man son mist liest bekommt man echt augenkrebs.
> 
> ...



Nur mal so am Rande: Bei deiner .gif- Signatur lache ich mich jedes Mal scheckig wenn ich sie von Anfang bis Ende anschaue 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Möwen sind einfach so extremst dreiste Vögel *g*


----------



## Kranak90 (19. August 2008)

Morgens heißt für mich 6-11 Uhr. Also müsste die NDA in den USA noch vor 12 Uhr fallen. Wenn der gute man schon ''in the morning'' sagt, wird er das wohl auch so machen^^


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Diese fiebernde, gespannte Atmosphäre hier ist...irgendwie cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ceonric (19. August 2008)

LariNoar schrieb:


> Ein von mir gespielter Sigmarpriester oder Jünger des Khaine ist von 98% der gegnerischen Spieler nicht besiegbar, seit Monaten, egal welche Klasse.
> Klingt für mich saumäßig nach einem I-Win Button. Aber er wird immer mehr balanced, befindet sich auf dem richtigen Weg.
> 
> Was dir allerdings gefallen sollte: Er ist so stark, weil er genau das kann, was du forderst. Leider halt noch etwas zu gut.
> ...



Hoi 

Woher sollte ich denn bitte wissen dass der Sigmar in der Beta noch etwas overpowered ist? Hab weder Beta noch lese ich Foren ) 

Daher bezeichnete ich dich als Fassade (da kann alles dran kleben, egal obs stimmt oder nicht). Quasi entstand von dir die Interpretatione, dass ich nur einen IWIN Button suche, obwohl ich eigentlich nur den Sigmar spielen will, weil es die einzige Klasse im WAR ist, mit der ich mich vom RP her identifizieren kann. 

Ich weiss noch nicht mal was der eigentlich alles so genau drauf hat, die NDA hat das ja alles verhindert. Was man so insgesamt liest ist nicht genug oder dann noch zu oberflächlich geschrieben. 

Es ist cool wenn er nicht gerade ein Opfer ist, bin mir aber von Palaseite ne Menge gewohnt und somit stelle ich mich schon auf die ersten Nerfwellen ein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) 

Danke dennoch für die Klarstellung deinerseits. 

Grüesli


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Diese fiebernde, gespannte Atmosphäre hier ist...irgendwie cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wenn ich mich aus dem Fenster lehnen darf, eine gespannte Atmosphäre, wie kurz vor Wolf 359 und ich hoffe für die meisten Flameboys beider Seiten wird es solches!


----------



## Hocke (19. August 2008)

Sorzzara schrieb:


> Diese fiebernde, gespannte Atmosphäre hier ist...irgendwie cool
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jo, ich sehe vor meinem geistigen Auge wie alle, so wie ich auch, die Seiten ständig am aktualisieren sind, um sofort Infos zu erfahren.
Obwohl das wahrscheinlich erst zwischen 17 und 19 Uhr der Fall sein wird.
Werde versuchen meine Ungeduld erstmal mit WoW zu ertränken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (19. August 2008)

Ceonric schrieb:


> Hoi
> 
> Woher sollte ich denn bitte wissen dass der Sigmar in der Beta noch etwas overpowered ist? Hab weder Beta noch lese ich Foren )
> 
> ...



Stimmt, habe auch nicht verstanden warum du LariNoar angreifst, er hatte doch nur vom persönlichen Eindruck des Sigmar-Priesters gesprochen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber nun habt ihr das größtenteils ja geklärt, bliebe noch die Frage nach dem Vorwurf der "overpoweredness" von DoK und SP - in diesem Video sieht der Disciple zwar relativ stark und nach hoher Survivability aus, aber scheint im Fokus-Feuer auch nur begrenzte Chancen zu haben..da finde ich eher den Schatti overpowered, der die meisten Stoffis two-hitted. Aber ich beuge mich den erfahrenen Antworten der Beta-Tester..bald.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Im 1 on 1 kann ich mir gut Vorstellen dass man weder DoK noch SP down bekommt...besonders nicht als Melee...auch wenn ich die Vergleiche hasse, aber das Prinzip ist ganz ähnlich wie beim Pala.


----------



## Draco1985 (19. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich aus dem Fenster lehnen darf, eine gespannte Atmosphäre, wie kurz vor Wolf 359 und ich hoffe für die meisten Flameboys beider Seiten wird es solches!



Hmm, wenn du schon diesen Vergleich heranziehst, dann wüsste ich auch gerne welche Seite der Fan-/Flameboys deiner Meinung nach welche Seite der genannten Schlacht repräsentiert und warum. Einfach nur aus Interesse und dem Mangel an sonstigen diskussionswürdigen Sachen, bevor die NDA nicht fällt.

Und ja, das war ein verstecktes "Verdammt, drückt endlich aufs 'NDA fallenlassen'-Knöpfchen!!!"

Könnt mir gut vorstellen, dass da irgendwo im Mythic-Hauptquartier wirklich ein großer, roter Knopf ist mit der Aufschrift: "NDA-Fall" und einem fetten "ACHTUNG: Flamewelle folgt!" darunter. Und wenn einer den drückt, dann gehen überall im Gebäude die Alarmsirenen los...

Ja, mir ist langweilig, was soll die Frage? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (19. August 2008)

Das prob bei Sigi ist das er ja auch noch schwere rüssi trägt. als ich mit meinem chosen mal im szenario war sind wir im 5er-gespann zum nächsten flaggenpunkt gelatscht(um sie zu erobern) und auf weg kam ein sigmar-2er-pärchen in unseren focus. da sie doch ziemlich nervten wollten wir sie aus den wegräumen. ABER DENKSTE: Die haben sich gegenseitig immer wieder hochgeheilt und hatten auch nicht zu knappt energie durch uns. zwar war ihr schaden nicht so groß aber durchd as ständige hochheilen und das teilweise wegstecken des schadens haben wir sie nicht wegbekommen.

edit: /vote Sigmarpriester for raid encounter xD


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

@Draco 

WAR bzw. NDA Fall = Borgkubus
Flameboys = Föderationsarmada

Warum so? Die ganzen Flameboys (egal ob Pro oder Contra) werden sich ziemlich in den Hintern gekniffen fühlen, wenn die NDA fällt denk ich mir.


----------



## WandaNoColossus (19. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> @Draco
> 
> WAR bzw. NDA Fall = Borgkubus
> Flameboys = Föderationsarmada
> ...




Der Segen des NDA-Falls setellt sich ein.

Hier der Link zu einem WHA-Video. Unbedingt schauen, da Ingame, RVR, geil und et cetera.

WHA-Video


----------



## Suspicious (19. August 2008)

Schickes Video! Gefällt !


----------



## Kranak90 (19. August 2008)

Jawoll! Sehr geiles HD Video!


----------



## Gutebesserung (19. August 2008)

WOW...sieht echt klasse aus


----------



## Sanitäter (19. August 2008)

Ich hab immer noch Gänsehaut von dem Video.... Hammer geil


----------



## DeeeRoy (19. August 2008)

Sanitäter schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch Gänsehaut von dem Video.... Hammer geil



so ein mist, und ich kann es mir auf der Arbeit nicht angucken.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutebesserung (19. August 2008)

Ok hab da was bei Warhammeralliance gefunden. Kleiner Guide wo noch mal bischen auf das Spiel und die Klassen eingegangen wird.
http://www.warhammeralliance.com/uploads/W...layer_Guide.pdf


----------



## Cekol (19. August 2008)

schön das die NDA fällt, ich freu mich auch die videos zu sehen aus der beta etc,

ABER das was bei AoC veröffentlich wurde (auch wenn nei die NDA voll gefallen ist) sah auch Atemebraubend aus! Fallt nicht drauf rein Jungs... wartet bis die ersten Mutigen es gepsielt haben und ihre resumes nach ein paar monaten abgeben haben... sonst ist es genauso rausgeworfenes geld...


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

http://keepvid.com/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fvimeo.com%2F1554119
Da könnt ihr fast alle Flv video runter laden indem ihr die Vimeo oder youtube links eingebt!Meist in bessere Quali als die Streams


----------



## Kranak90 (19. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> http://keepvid.com/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fvimeo.com%2F1554119
> Da könnt ihr fast alle Flv video runter laden indem ihr die Vimeo oder youtube links eingebt!Meist in bessere Quali als die Streams



Hey das gefällt mir!


----------



## Rungor (19. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> http://keepvid.com/?url=http%3A%2F%2Fvimeo.com%2F1554119
> Da könnt ihr fast alle Flv video runter laden indem ihr die Vimeo oder youtube links eingebt!Meist in bessere Quali als die Streams




oder ihr benutzt firefox 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gutebesserung (19. August 2008)

Hop hop du dumme NDA fall schneller


----------



## Urando (19. August 2008)

In 10 minuten:

WAR trailer auf MTV und meines erachtens der geplante fall der NDA

hoffen wir das beste  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Telkano (19. August 2008)

um wieviel uhr soll die NDA denn fallen? kanns kaum erwarten, ich muss pissen aber trau mich nich irgnetwas zu verpassen


----------



## Rayon (19. August 2008)

nda fällt bestimmt nicht vor 20 uhr hier. weil dann ist grad mal 14 uhr im Amiland. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (19. August 2008)

Andere frage, wie kriegen wir das ueberhaupt mit?^^ bzw wo wird es offiziel stehen


----------



## Hocke (19. August 2008)

Telkano schrieb:


> um wieviel uhr soll die NDA denn fallen? kanns kaum erwarten, ich muss pissen aber trau mich nich irgnetwas zu verpassen



Morgens, da in Amerika jetzt erst morgens ist, wirds wohl demnächst bald losgehen.
Kann ja ca nur bis spätestens 20.00Uhr bei uns dauern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Urando: Andere frage, wie kriegen wir das ueberhaupt mit?^^ bzw wo wird es offiziel stehen


Das wirste hier schon mitbekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die sind doch alle hier wie die Füchse hinter den Hühnern her...
Aber wenn Du selber es "entdecken" möchtest wäre die offi Seite ein guter Anhaltspunkt.


----------



## erwo (19. August 2008)

Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Endlich können wir auchmal auf die Infos derer zugreifen die in der Beta sind, garantiert bricht morgen hier im Froum die Hölle aus, weil jetzt die "WAR ist so scheiße" Fraktion hinter den Büschen hervorkommt und uns mit den Infos aus der Beta erschlagen will,
> 
> nach dem Motto "Guckt was alles schlecht daran ist"
> 
> Wer wettet mit?



Ich fürchte Du triffst damit voll ins Schwarze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Schlimmer wird noch die Zeit nach Release, wenn die ganzen stänker Kiddies welche grade
auf AOC rumhacken dann WAR Spielen.

Gruss,
erwo


----------



## Billyjoe19x (19. August 2008)

Urando schrieb:


> In 10 minuten:
> 
> WAR trailer auf MTV und meines erachtens der geplante fall der NDA
> 
> ...



der lief um 16:15 ca.


----------



## Hocke (19. August 2008)

Sie scheinen schon zu arbeiten.
Einige News vom 17. und 18. wurden gerade auf der Seite veröffentlicht.(vorheriger Stand 09 August oder so)
Sehr aktuell meine Damen und Herren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielleicht können wir nun bald mit der Warterei aufhören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Beta-Tiker hat auch einen satten Sprung um 28000 neue Zugänge gemacht!


----------



## Zorn Gottes (19. August 2008)

Cekol schrieb:


> schön das die NDA fällt, ich freu mich auch die videos zu sehen aus der beta etc,
> 
> ABER das was bei AoC veröffentlich wurde (auch wenn nei die NDA voll gefallen ist) sah auch Atemebraubend aus! Fallt nicht drauf rein Jungs... wartet bis die ersten Mutigen es gepsielt haben und ihre resumes nach ein paar monaten abgeben haben... sonst ist es genauso rausgeworfenes geld...



Was fürn Schmarn, wer kauft sich denn ein Spiel ein paar Monate später um vorher auf Resumes zu warten!? HAHAHA wie dämlich...


----------



## Gutebesserung (19. August 2008)

Das war schon heute Morgen da


----------



## Kelgan (19. August 2008)

erwo schrieb:


> Ich fürchte Du triffst damit voll ins Schwarze
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Lasst die armen Flameboys doch in Ruhe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Die werden eine zeit lang "rumflamen", und trollen sich dann wieder und suchen sich ein neuen Spiel über dass sie her ziehen können.


----------



## Kranak90 (19. August 2008)

Mr. Jacobs haben Sie nicht etwas vergessen? *hust*


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

Jop, langsam wirds Zeit =)

Ne Stunde geb ich ihm noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (19. August 2008)

Es ist erst 13:13 haben leider noch Zeit bis sie die NDA lüften müssen, wenn sie ihr gestriges Statement einhalteln wollen


----------



## Kranak90 (19. August 2008)

Havamal schrieb:


> Es ist erst 13.13 haben leider noch Zeit bis sie die NDA lüften müssen, wenn sie ihr gestriges Statement einhalteln wollen



Eigentlich sollte die NDA heute morgen fallen, also so bei 15:00 Uhr in unserer Zeit.


----------



## gehts (19. August 2008)

> Just a little while longer (hours not days) on the NDA lift folks. As I've said elsewhere, we have a lot of moving parts and some of them required a little extra oiling this morning.
> 
> Mark



Quelle


dauert wohl noch etwas...


----------



## Kranak90 (19. August 2008)

gehts schrieb:


> Quelle
> 
> 
> dauert wohl noch etwas...



Ach verdammt, genau das selbe wollte ich auch grade posten. Da war wohl wieder einer schneller 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mooseman (19. August 2008)

gehts schrieb:


> Quelle
> 
> 
> dauert wohl noch etwas...



Ich frag mich doch ein wenig was das soll. Die Betatester haben Ihre Meinung und werden die kurzfristig auch nicht mehr ändern. 
Die Beta-Tagebücher und Videos sind fertig und stehen in den Startlöchern um geladen zu werden. 
Ein weiteres herauszögern macht in meinen Augen deshalb gar keinen Sinn.


----------



## Urando (19. August 2008)

ooooder die NDA wird heute vllt gar nicht fallen *duck*


----------



## Ineluki-OA (19. August 2008)

Auf den Scheiterhaufen mit ihm! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sn0wm4n (19. August 2008)

omg aoc deja vue


----------



## Goranos (19. August 2008)

Leute,
nu mach euch mal nicht so verrückt ob die NDA heute oder morgen fällt is doch egal!
Ihr bekommt eure Infos scho noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Khorgarjin (19. August 2008)

Naja ich find die Begründung sehr lächerlich ^^


----------



## Hexacoatl (19. August 2008)

Großes Kino!    *Popcorn und Cola nachfüll*


----------



## Rethelion (19. August 2008)

Ich hätte ja gesagt,dass die NDA erst zur Games Convention fällt, weil sie da dann Trailer und sonstiges vorbereitetes Material liefern könnten.


----------



## Sn0wm4n (19. August 2008)

Keinjo schrieb:


> Omg, wieder ein AoC-Flamer. Komisch, deine Forumsaktivität ist am meisten im AoC-Bereich. Scheinst dort wohl auch nur am Flamen zu sein. Achja, wenn du schon solche tolle eingedeutschten Wörter benutzen willst, dann schreib sie zumindest richtig. "Déjà vu".



Uhhh ein Stalker  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mazuko (19. August 2008)

Och maaaaaaaaan, was soll das denn bringen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich will mich endlich mit Berichten, Bildern und Videos vollsaugen, bis ich wie ein dicker Fleischberg aussehe!



*Jumbopackung Popkorn hol*
Das kann noch dauern^^


----------



## Urando (19. August 2008)

Ich glaub das wars für eute mit dem NDA fall..


----------



## Mazuko (19. August 2008)

Das DARF nicht sein! *heul*


Donnerstag fäng der Unterricht in Bremen wieder an, wenn ich bis dahin keinen NDA Fall miterlebe, dreh ich durch^^


----------



## LoC_Ruin (19. August 2008)

Es heißt ja ned das sie nach unserer Zeitrechnung heute fällt, sonder nach der amerikanischen, und dort ahbens noch paar stunden über


----------



## Mazuko (19. August 2008)

LoC_Ruin schrieb:


> Es heißt ja ned das sie nach unserer Zeitrechnung heute fällt, sonder nach der amerikanischen, und dort ahbens noch paar stunden über



Erst meinten sie morgens (bei uns ca. 15 Uhr) und jetzt kommen die mit "einpaar Stunden später". 
Dann wirds schon nicht nach 22 Uhr sein^^


----------



## Gutebesserung (19. August 2008)

Noch knapp 5 Stunden Zeit in Ami Land 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Urando (19. August 2008)

Ich glaub das wrid sich sogar noch nach der gc halten bzw während..


----------



## Ascían (19. August 2008)

> Just a little while longer (hours not days) on the NDA lift folks. As I've said elsewhere, we have a lot of moving parts and some of them required a little extra oiling this morning.
> 
> Mark



Hier also das Statement von Mark Jakobs zur NDA-Aufhebung, Posting-Time 9:13 a.m. Western Time, dort ist es jetzt ziemlich genau 11:35 a.m. in der Früh.

Quelle


----------



## LoC_Ruin (19. August 2008)

Mazuko schrieb:


> Erst meinten sie morgens (bei uns ca. 15 Uhr) und jetzt kommen die mit "einpaar Stunden später".
> Dann wirds schon nicht nach 22 Uhr sein^^






> Just a little while longer (hours not days) on the NDA lift folks. As I've said elsewhere, we have a lot of moving parts and some of them required a little extra oiling this morning.
> 
> Mark



 Quelle 

Edit: verdammt, da war wer schneller xD


----------



## Ascían (19. August 2008)

LoC_Ruin schrieb:


> Edit: verdammt, da war wer schneller xD



Aber deine Quelle ist präziser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Doch nicht^^


----------



## hannesy (19. August 2008)

naja irgendwo kommt dann doch der Gedanke auf das Sie Angst haben das die ganzen Betatester ihr Spiel fuer schlecht halten...


----------



## Mazuko (19. August 2008)

Ja, das denkt man wirklich.

Sie können es verzögen, ABER SIE KÖNNEN ES NICHT VERHINDERN. MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA


*hust*


----------



## Eisenseele (19. August 2008)

naja vielleicht kommt ja noch etwas besonderes auf ihrer Homepage im bezug auf die nda, mit dem sie noch nicht fertig geworden sind, oder sie sitzen schon alle im Flugzeug nach Leipzig und sind total mit den Zeitzonen durcheinander gekommen (:


----------



## hannesy (19. August 2008)

naja die einzige Frage die mich interessiert ist, ob es Spass macht zu spielen, so in etwa wie als man z.B mit WoW angefangen hat. Nein ich will hier keinen Vergleich aufstellen aber gute Spiele fesseln nunmal und machen auch suechtig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (19. August 2008)

Mazuko schrieb:


> Erst meinten sie morgens (bei uns ca. 15 Uhr) und jetzt kommen die mit "einpaar Stunden später".
> Dann wirds schon nicht nach 22 Uhr sein^^



Nein nicht festnageln...sie haben erwartet die NDA morgens fallen zu lassen.
Nun kam was unerwartetes und sie lassen die NDA im Laufe ihres Tages fallen (wenn wir Glück haben)


----------



## Hexacoatl (19. August 2008)

MUHAHAHA....die NDA wird NIEMALS fallen!   >


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

/



*mit dem kleinen Finger in den Mundwinkel zeig*


----------



## Eisenseele (19. August 2008)

Hexacoatl schrieb:


> MUHAHAHA....die NDA wird NIEMALS fallen!   >
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Pass auf sonst kommt dich Austin Powers holen


----------



## Tic0 (19. August 2008)

http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warheral...icle.war?id=192

hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DoMar (19. August 2008)

Tic0 schrieb:


> http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warheral...icle.war?id=192
> 
> hf
> 
> ...



Juhu endlich hab das buffed-Forum seit 13h nicht einmal geschlossen gehabt xD


----------



## Eisenseele (19. August 2008)

habs auch gerade gelesen, ich freu mich ja so , ist wie weihnachten, Ostern und noch so ein paar feiertage zusammen


----------



## Sanitäter (19. August 2008)

dann mal her mit den infos video bildern ... loooooooossssss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Und los geht die wilde Fahrt!
Und die Deutsche Seite hängt nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Browncoat (19. August 2008)

Glaube diese Woche ist im WAR forum richtig was los.


----------



## Sanitäter (19. August 2008)

wie immer...


----------



## Dreonidas (19. August 2008)

Juhu, wurde aber auch Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lasst die Korken knallen!


----------



## Ascían (19. August 2008)

NDA has been lifted!


----------



## Seraphyz (19. August 2008)

Juhu endlich!!! 
alten post vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab was falsch verstanden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHHHH


----------



## Sanitäter (19. August 2008)

Nope da steht nichts von nur der amerikanischen ... da steht nda is lifted ... also die komplette 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (19. August 2008)

Seraphyz schrieb:


> Die Nord Amerikanische NDA ist gefallen. Nicht unsere
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



qft, aber dennoch ist es dasselbe Spiel - wird doch wohl keiner behaupten die Orks seien in Europa blau und in den USA grün.

Topic: YaY!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hocke (19. August 2008)

Wie Weihnachten, ich freue mich wie ein Kind kurz vor der Bescherrung


----------



## Lloyd_Banks (19. August 2008)

endlich handfeste Infos !!!! YAY  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kranak90 (19. August 2008)

JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Lasst die Infos hageln!


----------



## Ineluki-OA (19. August 2008)

JAAAA!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mookie (19. August 2008)

Gief teh Infos.... ich weiss ja nicht was ihr in der Beta so gespielt habt aber falls ein Mechanist dabei war so wäre ich über eine kleine Zusammenfassung (der Spielmechanik) sehr dankbar!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raz9r (19. August 2008)

ehm     laut dem post ist die NDA in Amerika gefallen net in Europa   würd mal sagen zufrühgefreut  =) 

Oder irre ich mich, eigentlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Luvadea (19. August 2008)

Dann wünsch ich allen mal ein frohes posting  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tic0 (19. August 2008)

Keine Ahnung, da steht halt garnichts, weder US oder EU - von daher nehme ich doch
mal an das die NDA allg. gefallen ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Imzane (19. August 2008)

Folks,


As of now, the Non Disclosure portions of our Beta Testing Agreement is now officially lifted. From this point on players may now freely talk about their experiences in the game as well as post screenshots, videos, etc. We will be sending an email out to all our current players with full details about the lift over the next 24 hours. Players with access to our forums can also see the letter there. Players may not talk about nor reprint posts from our forums and our Test Servers (currently Deathsword) are still fully covered by the confidentiality portions of our Beta Testing Agreement. So, other than that, free feel to talk about and share your experiences in WAR.

My thanks go out to everyone who has beta tested and continues to beta test WAR. It has been with your help and feedback that WAR is where it is today. We really appreciate your effort.

WAR is almost upon us!

Mark Jacobs
VP, GM Mythic Entertainment


*
NDA aufgehoben!
ÜBERALL!*


----------



## WilliWinzig (19. August 2008)

" As of now, the Non Disclosure portions of our North American Beta Testing Agreement is now officially lifted. "

Da Steht nix von Europa. 

Scheint aber keinen hier zu Interssieren und das ist gut so. Waaagh!


----------



## HGVermillion (19. August 2008)

Raz9r schrieb:


> ehm     laut dem post ist die NDA in Amerika gefallen net in Europa   würd mal sagen zufrühgefreut  =)
> 
> Oder irre ich mich, eigentlich nicht
> 
> ...



Wäre sinnfrei, sie wollen das Spiel ja auf beiden Kontinenten das Spiel releasen, wieso sollten dann nur die Amis frei reden dürfen, was die mitbekommen bekommen ja auch wir mit.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Es relativ schwachsinnig soetwas auf Kontinente zu beschränken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wenn wir es nicht von unseren Leuten kriegen, holen wir es uns von da drüben, außer sie würden veranlassen das alle Seiten von außerhalb in den NDA-Gebieten gesperrt werden würden xD


----------



## Tic0 (19. August 2008)

Erfindet ihr jetzt eure eigenen Texte oder wie? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> As of now, the Non Disclosure portions of our Beta Testing Agreement is now officially lifted.



So stehts da und nicht anders 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Edit*

Oh sorry... die haben das wohl nachträglich geändert.
Habe meine Seite nicht refresht, da stand es noch ohne North Ameriaca.
Hab jetzt grad die Seite neu geladen und dann stands bei mir auch da...


----------



## Emokeksii (19. August 2008)

ich galub ich bin der einzigste mensch den das egal ist ^.^

Warum mir das egal ist?^^ ich werds mir so oder so kaufen und so nen anschlag von infos wird mir nur noch die laune verderben ich will endlich mal wieder in ein spiel kommen als absolute idioten die grad mal weiß wie man ne quest annimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im grunde ist es schon vorbestellt und deswegen mir das alles egal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hesdajin (19. August 2008)

Schau nochmal auf die Page: NUR AMERIKA

[post="0"]http://herald.warhammeronline.com/warherald/NewsArticle.war?id=192[/post]


----------



## Marcel_95 (19. August 2008)

JAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH ich bin so happy^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (19. August 2008)

Und das Spiel unterscheidet sich derart stark von der amerikanischen und der europäischen? Also was den Informationsgehalt angeht, meine ich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Hesdajin schrieb:


> Schau nochmal auf die Page: NUR AMERIKA



Wie bereits gesagt, schwachsinnige Beschränkung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hesdajin (19. August 2008)

Wenn man natürlich seine Infos aus Amerika bezieht und übersetzt ist das ja ok  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  - nur die europäischen Tester müssen warten bis GOA sein ok gibt.


----------



## Tic0 (19. August 2008)

Also soweits ich mitbekommen hab wars glaube hin und wieder so, das die US Beta Tester
gelegentlich eine höhere Version gespielt haben, die für die EU Beta dann erst einige Tage
später auf die Server gespielt wurden. 

Aber atm müsstens eigtl. die selben Versionen sein, von daher unsinnige beschränkung...


----------



## Wamboland (19. August 2008)

Ca. 200+ Screenhots gibt es hier:
http://war.onlinewelten.com/gallery,list25,1.html

Links im Menü unter "Media" -> "Beta Bilder" ist alles fein in Kategorien eingeteilt. 

und nen Preview gibts da auch. http://war.onlinewelten.com/articles,id95,0.html


----------



## Ascían (19. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Wie bereits gesagt, schwachsinnige Beschränkung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Als Amerikaner denkt man halt zuerst an sich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## norestyle (19. August 2008)

Wo bleibt der Buffed Warhammer Beta Report?


----------



## Selor Kiith (19. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Als Amerikaner denkt man halt zuerst an sich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Wie mans gewohnt ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (19. August 2008)

> Nach den letzten Schlagzeilen, das Inhalte und Klassen gestrichen wurden, haben viele ein AoC 2 am Horizont erblickt und waren geschockt. Auch mich hat die Nachricht kalt erwischt und ich habe einen Tag gebraucht um das zu verdauen. Aber um eines von Anfang an klar zustellen, WAR ist kein AoC. Der Content ist von Stufe 1 bis 40 vorhanden und auf gleich bleibendem Niveau und auch die Menge wird eher mehr als weniger dank der Dungeons und Festungen. Sicherlich sind die Kürzungen bedauerlich, gerade für jene die die gestrichenen Klassen spielen wollten, aber die Hauptstädte bieten schon einiges an Inhalt und so etwas braucht seine Zeit. Auf jeden Fall fehlt etwas, aber nichts das nicht auch noch nachgereicht werden kann, denn derzeit ist reichlich in WAR, das einen bis dahin beschäftigen kann.
> [...]



Hier der erste Abschnitt des Beta-Berichts auf War-Welten.de

And to the "WAR wird ein zweites AoC"-Flameboys: Epicfail.


----------



## Acy (19. August 2008)

Das hinzugefügte "North American" ist nur vorsichtshalber/rechtlich dort, denn Mythic kann genaugenommen keinen Vertrag aufheben, den die europäischen Betatester mit GOA geschlossen haben. Deswegen wird hier aber nun wohl keiner verknackt oder aus der Beta geworfen werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich kann endlich neuen Avatar nutzen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sorzzara (19. August 2008)

So...dann ist es jetzt also so weit...das Warten hat sich gelohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Möge der Sturm beginnen...wie Marc Jakobs so richtig sagte... "W.A.R is almost upon us!"



Posting in an epic Thread!


----------



## Draco1985 (19. August 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> And to the "WAR wird ein zweites AoC"-Flameboys: Epicfail.



Bleiben noch die abzuhaken, die in WAR "WoW, PvP-Edition" sehen. Aber die dürften sich, nach dem was ich in der kurzen Zeit bisher zu sehen bekommen habe, wohl etwas länger halten...

Sofern nicht noch ein paar umfangreiche Erfahrungsberichte kommen die mir irgendein bisher unbekanntes Feature schmackhaft machen dann werd ich wohl doch auf Singleplayerspiele und das Tabletop zurückgreifen müssen...


----------



## Ascían (19. August 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Bleiben noch die abzuhaken, die in WAR "WoW, PvP-Edition" sehen. Aber die dürften sich, nach dem was ich in der kurzen Zeit bisher zu sehen bekommen habe, wohl etwas länger halten...
> 
> Sofern nicht noch ein paar umfangreiche Erfahrungsberichte kommen die mir irgendein bisher unbekanntes Feature schmackhaft machen dann werd ich wohl doch auf Singleplayerspiele und das Tabletop zurückgreifen müssen...



Ich denke auch das diese Fraktion sich hartnäckiger halten dürfte, denn WAR ist numal im gegensatz zu LotRO und AoC sehr darauf gepolt ehemaligen WoW-Spielern ein neues Zuhause zu geben, zum Beispiel bei den Itemfarben, obwohl Items dort nach den stats zu urteilen wirklich eine eher geringe Rolle spielen dürften, und bei der Comic-artigen Grafik (die allerdings wesentlich düsterer daherkommt als WoW, quasi WoW als Film Noir).

Eine wirklich gute Rezension findet man hier. Mit PROs und CONs und allem drum und dran.


----------



## Draco1985 (19. August 2008)

Ja, den hab ich gelesen. Und leider hat der meinen Enthusiasmus von "gedämpft" auf "Null" gecrittet... Vor allem die Aussagen über das Kampfsystem gefallen mir absolut nicht. Ich hatte mir etwas weniger einfaches - naja, nennen wir es direkt beim Namen: "Idiotenfreundliches" System als bei WoW erhofft, was aber jetzt genau das Gegenteil zu sein scheint.


----------



## Wamboland (19. August 2008)

Nen Story Video aus Beta ist nun auch zu sehen. 

http://war.onlinewelten.com/news,id1595.html

Ist nen nettes Teil, kann man sich gut ansehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascían (19. August 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Ja, den hab ich gelesen. Und leider hat der meinen Enthusiasmus von "gedämpft" auf "Null" gecrittet... Vor allem die Aussagen über das Kampfsystem gefallen mir absolut nicht. Ich hatte mir etwas weniger einfaches - naja, nennen wir es direkt beim Namen: "Idiotenfreundliches" System als bei WoW erhofft, was aber jetzt genau das Gegenteil zu sein scheint.



Das Problem der Steuerung wollte doch schon AoC vergessen machen, indem es "reinen skill" entscheiden ließ--angeblich. Ich denke, leider, leider, leider, wird man in naher Zukunft beo MMORPGs nicht darum herumkommen eine Steuerung auf einem UI-Feld zu platzieren und diese möglichst simpel zu halten, ganz einfach deswegen , weil's sich sonst kein Schw... kauft.


----------



## hannesy (19. August 2008)

naja habe den Bericht gelesen und bin leicht enttaeuscht besonders ueber das Kampfsystem... naja Beta werde ich aufjedenfall anspielen und mir mein eigenes Bild malen!


----------



## HGVermillion (19. August 2008)

Man kann alles Patchen, das Spiel sollte sich bei Start, halt nach was anfühlen, WoW war am anfang schon rund nur nicht Balanced, bis patch 1.9 haben die jeden Pacht einmal die klassen umgekrempelt. Sowas sollten sie vermeiden, ansonsten sehen wir mal was auf uns zukommt, ich Spiel Open Beta, dann auf 40 und wenns mir dann nicht gefällt, dann hör ich vll auf. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber nur vll


----------



## Selor Kiith (20. August 2008)

Übrigens ist laut http://www.war-europe.com/ offenbar nun auch hier offiziell die NDA gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Von wegen erst Morgen xD


----------



## HGVermillion (20. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Übrigens ist laut http://www.war-europe.com/ offenbar nun auch hier offiziell die NDA gefallen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Naja was hast du erwartet, "Hey Leute wollen wir den Europäern sagen das sie bis Morgen abend Warten müssen?" "Hast du mal deren Foren gesehen wie glücklich die sind, das sie endlich das Maul aufmachen dürfen?" "Stimmt, sagen wir es ihnen besser nicht, ich sag ihnen das die NDA auch bei denen Weg ist und dann ist gut"


----------



## Havamal (20. August 2008)

http://warhammeronline.tv/video/314/an-emperors-order


----------



## JimJam (20. August 2008)

Das warten hat sich gelohnt. Endlich ist sie weg. Alles wird mit Movies, Screens und Fragen bzw. Antworten gesprengt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ist doch schön.
MfG JimJam


----------



## klossbruehe (20. August 2008)

JimJam schrieb:


> Das warten hat sich gelohnt. Endlich ist sie weg. Alles wird mit Movies, Screens und Fragen bzw. Antworten gesprengt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja, ob das wirklich so schön ist, werdet ihr ja sehen


----------



## Blackstorm666 (20. August 2008)

klossbruehe schrieb:


> Naja, ob das wirklich so schön ist, werdet ihr ja sehen



Warhammer is ganz klar kein vergleich zu einer grafischen aufwendung von Aoc oda shootern wie crysis aber das muss es auch nicht ! Nartürlich eine schlechtere Grafik verändert das optische aber nicht die Story und die ist in Warhammer so groß und faszienierend das es die grafische qualität wet macht !

Und so Schlimm sehen die Ingame szenen garnichts aus.


----------

